# What exhaust?



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Right now I have the factory spec exhaust on my '70. Im looking for something with a little louder, deeper rumble, but not like glass packs or anything. What are your suggestions?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AllRise70 said:


> Right now I have the factory spec exhaust on my '70. Im looking for something with a little louder, deeper rumble, but not like glass packs or anything. What are your suggestions?


I have 3" Pypes with X pipe. Previous owner had them installed. Can't tell you how many people approach me even at traffic lights raving how great it sounds. The cam lope is accented nicely with it. It does have a loud drone at 35 mph or so. May not have been my choice of exhaust if I were looking for one as flowmasters sound nice but overall, the car sounds aggressive and intimidating.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Flowmaster "Delta-Flow" no interior resonance /drone / vibration / sound , all noise out the back . Totally different design than the original Flowmaster's .


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

AllRise70 said:


> Right now I have the factory spec exhaust on my '70. Im looking for something with a little louder, deeper rumble, but not like glass packs or anything. What are your suggestions?


For your perusal....






Supposedly these mufflers are both their quietest and also their best flowing.

Be careful about choosing your pipe diameter. It's very easy to get them "too big" and to lose low-end torque in the process.

Bear


----------

